# HELP: “life” expectancy of an inkjet printer ?



## Cruiser Too (Mar 22, 2006)

What is the average “life” expectancy of an inkjet printer ?

My HP PSC 2210 (All-in-one) is giving me problems.

The first indication was when I used the scanner to copy (print) a document.
Altho, it was black-and-white (not color) there were tints of “pink” coloring. 

Then I tried to print a _Restaurant.Com_ Certificate, everything printed normally EXCEPT for the portion in the lower left (DINING CERTIFICATE TERMS…etc.)
The portion on the RIGHT side (drawing of a man holding a sign “Thank You” printed correctly.

Applying the process of elimination,
I changed BOTH inkjet cartridges (black and tri-color).
That did *NOT* correct the problem. 

I tried five more times (testing) and ONE printed the complete certificate, while the other four were incorrect.

A friend thought the "print-head" is kaput   

Any suggestions before I call HP ?
The last time I called…. I could barely understand their rep (India ?)

Thank you !!!


----------



## fnewman (Mar 22, 2006)

The answer to your original question is that it varies a lot !!  For example I have been through a couple of HP inkjets (including an all-in-one)   - in fairness they were not all replaced because they quit working - I just needed to upgrade.  On the other hand the deskjet 895cxi that I have been using in the office for more years than I can remember is still going strong.  It is hard to believe that it is considering that I go through a full pack of paper (500 sheets) at least once a month.  If yours is giving trouble and is well outof warrnty, it is probably not worth repairing.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 22, 2006)

fnewman said:
			
		

> If yours is giving trouble and is well out of warrnty, it is probably not worth repairing.



This puppy is less than 3 years old   

Yikes !!!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2006)

If it lasted 3 years you are lucky.  Ours average about a year.  We don't need a high quality printer, so I usually buy the cheapest name brand printer I can find and throw it out when it develops problems.  Like many electronics, printers cost more to fix, than to replace.  I can usually find name brand, basic models, for $50 or less.


----------



## cozymel (Mar 22, 2006)

Doug.Kaya said:
			
		

> What is the average “life” expectancy of an inkjet printer ?
> 
> My HP PSC 2210 (All-in-one) is giving me problems.
> 
> ...




There should be system test that you can run that will print out your cartridge and print head levels.  I just changed the print heads on my 4 y/o HP for the first time and it ran me $120.    Next time, I will just buy a new printer.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 22, 2006)

*Epson*

My Epson quit printing magenta (Red).  We tried everything and ended up buying a new HP.  I really liked Epson, but think it was a print head thing.  Was told HP printheads are in cartridge and Epson are not.  We don't use printer for a couple of months.  Was also told to put printer cartridges in refridgerator when out of town!

Nancy


----------



## debraxh (Mar 22, 2006)

I've had a deskjet at home for at least 10 years.  I got a bunch of excess free ink cartridges so keep on using it.  I have one about the same age at the office too, that's still going strong (if I give it up it won't be replaced because we're supposed to use network, not personal printers).  

I also have a photo-quality deskjet at home that's about 5 years old and still works great. I have heard that the all-in-one's don't last as long, but 3 years seems short.  There should be a diagnostic program you can run to give you an idea what the problem could be.  If you can't find it in your printer setup, it should have been on the disk with the print driver if you still have it.  If not, check the hp.com website and it should offer some suggestions.


----------



## Present (Mar 22, 2006)

I purchased a HP all in one too.  When it was just over a month old (I don't print that much) it started calling for a new ink cart.  I spent hours on the phone with the rep, they told me this was a "flaw" in the machine and I needed to download and install new software, then replace the cart.  I felt if they knew these machines were defective they should have stopped selling them until they fixed the problem.  The tech told me that most people just go out and buy a new cart. (which at $40 + for the pair is a racket!) He did send me the replacement ink cart when I complained. Believe me if the machine was one or two weeks newer (within the store return period), I would have taken it back in a minute.  I've had about 10 canons, never had a moments problem with any of them.  I will never buy another HP.


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 22, 2006)

I would hate to say 'all printers' but the info I've found indicates new printers typically have much less ink than the replacement cartridges.  HP in particular seems to pactically give away the printer and then charge almost as much for the replacements as a new printer.  So I've stayed with my HP 722C for several years now.


----------



## ausman (Mar 22, 2006)

The trick with all printers is to make sure you have access to after market ink supplies before purchasing that printer.

As pointed out the cost of a printer  may be as low as 2 -3 Black ink  cartridges at retail price.

My Epsom colour 880, now some years old, cost around $100, 3.3 black ink cartridges at $30 a pop. Aftermarket I buy them, black ink cartridges, for less than $5.

These days I make sure I can buy the ink before buying the printer.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 23, 2006)

Folks... Thanks for your responses...

I'll continue with the problem after my return from vacation...

Ta-Ta !!!!


----------

